# Just finished 1950 columbia 3 star



## zubizareta (Sep 1, 2010)

This is my first bike restoration let me know what you think.  The bike was a Mother's Day gift for my wife. When we got it everything was rusted except the light which may have been replaced before we got it. I took it apart and painted it using Imron paint, all of the graphics and names are painted using the same paint. All of the chrome was re-done, we also found new columbia grips and some other parts on ebay. I was told that the tires that came with it were new old stock lightning's made by the carlilsle rubber co. The rubber was in good shape all I did was re paint the white walls to match the white on the rest of the bike.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Sep 2, 2010)

AWESOME!!! How did you repaint the white stripes on the wheels?


----------



## zubizareta (Sep 2, 2010)

I used a pinstripe tool with a roller and a guide that rests on outside of wheel.


----------



## chitown (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice job. Pinstripes look great. I'm curious about that pinstripe tool though. Is it easy to find and where?

Thanks


----------



## 1manta (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice job,your bike looks great. What did you paint the whitewalls with?


----------



## Antney (Sep 2, 2010)

You can get the striping tools here:

http://www.tcpglobal.com/pinstriperdepot/psdbeupro.aspx


----------



## zubizareta (Sep 2, 2010)

That is the same pin stripe tool I used.The paint I used on the white walls was Imron like on the bike. It is a urethane that stays very flexable.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 3, 2010)

zubizareta said:


> That is the same pin stripe tool I used.The paint I used on the white walls was Imron like on the bike. It is a urethane that stays very flexable.




I'm kinda suprised Imron works on tires! I've never used it personally, heard it's tough as nails, but toxic as heck! Heard about a painter in one shop I was at who'd passed out from the fumes even though he was wearing a respirator!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's another 1950 Three Star De Luxe. This one has a few replacement parts, but is mostly original on the whole.

1950 Columbia Three Star De Luxe
This project has been coming along nicely-- recently recovered the leather saddle.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 17, 2010)

Antney said:


> You can get the striping tools here:
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/pinstriperdepot/psdbeupro.aspx




that was my birthday present last year and its come in handy for my monark build,  still practicing the freehand though.


----------



## zubizareta (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like my wifes bike. Is that the original paint?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 18, 2010)

zubizareta said:


> Looks like my wifes bike. Is that the original paint?




Yes, the color patterns and serial #s changed in the middle of 1950-- this is the pre change pattern (1940s type). The paint detailing changed at some point in 1950, 2 bikes from that model year could actually have quite different paint details.


----------



## RetroVintage (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow this is awesome thanks for posting this. I have a ladies columbia 3-star like yours with the tank that is in the restoration cue. Been having a tough time finding a pic to go by. Can you tell me a bit more about the paint. The pinstripe kit sounds really cool too and would be handy for many other projects.


----------

